# Wathose Scierra Tundra



## Stefan S (15. März 2006)

[FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica]Hallo,
ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir eine neue Ostsee-Wathose zu kaufen und liebäugle mit der Scierra Tundra. 
Jetzt habe ich gehört, dass es mit dieser Hose vermehrt Probleme mit Undichtigkeiten geben soll.
Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit der Qualität der Tundra?
Wo gibt es diese Hose gerade günstig?
Gruß
Stefan[/FONT]


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. März 2006)

*AW: Wathose Scierra Tundra*

da wirst Du hier einige Meinungen zu hören bekommen.
Hier schonmal meine:

Erstklassige Büx (mit Füsslingen), die mich seid zwei....oder sind es schon drei Jahre (Maddin hilf' mal) begleitet......bisher...toi toi toi....keine Mängel. #h


----------



## Medo (16. März 2006)

*AW: Wathose Scierra Tundra*

moin stephan s,

siehe signatur oder ..... http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=25609&page=5&highlight=thundra


----------



## Havorred01 (16. März 2006)

*AW: Wathose Scierra Tundra*

Moin !!

Ich habe auch die Scierra Tundra und das auch schon seit zwei oder drei Jahren. ich kann nichts schlechtes daruber sagen sie erfüllt ihren Zweck und sie ist sogar immer noch dicht. 

gruss

Havorred


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. März 2006)

*AW: Wathose Scierra Tundra*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> da wirst Du hier einige Meinungen zu hören bekommen.
> Hier schonmal meine:
> 
> Erstklassige Büx (mit Füsslingen), die mich seid zwei....oder sind es schon drei Jahre (Maddin hilf' mal) begleitet......bisher...toi toi toi....keine Mängel. #h



Ich hab meine nicht ganz so lange, aber ich kann Vossi sonst nur beipflichten #6:k


----------



## Pikepauly (16. März 2006)

*AW: Wathose Scierra Tundra*

Uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen die Büx, hab sie seit 2 Jahren im Dauereinsatz. 
Salzwasser Pflege sie nur minimal. Eines sollte man allerdings bedenken, die Passform ist anscheinend für den Skandinavier ausgelegt. Mir ist sie bei meiner leider etwas untersetzten Figur bei passender Weite etwas zu lang. Also unbedingt anprobieren.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Maddin (16. März 2006)

*AW: Wathose Scierra Tundra*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Erstklassige Büx (mit Füsslingen), die mich seid zwei....oder sind es schon drei Jahre (Maddin hilf' mal) begleitet......bisher...toi toi toi....keine Mängel. #h


.....etwas über 2 Jahre |rolleyes ...ansonsten hab ich von der Büx die gleiche Meinung wie Vossi#6


----------



## Medo (16. März 2006)

*AW: Wathose Scierra Tundra*

ich wollt ja nicht wieder damit anfangen, aber...

meine 8 /acht/ thundrabüxen haben jeweils 0x gehalten, d.h. es war keine davon dicht|gr: 

und die meisten händler haben sie auch aus dem prog. genommen, was wohl auch nicht ganz zu verschweigen sein sollte.

aber vielleicht ging es ja nur mir so;+ 
jetzt hab ich seit 2 jahren ne simms und die funzt#6


----------



## Blex (16. März 2006)

*AW: Wathose Scierra Tundra*

Jo meine ist auch noch dicht, allerdings erst 1,5 Jahre im Einsatz. Ist aber für meine Verhältnisse ganz gut, denn länger als 6 Monate haben es die meisten meiner Neoprenpellen aus dem unteren und mittleren Preissegment bisher nicht überstanden!#c 

Kleiner Testbericht:
http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/scierra7.html


----------



## Blex (16. März 2006)

*AW: Wathose Scierra Tundra*



			
				medo schrieb:
			
		

> meine 8 /acht/ thundrabüxen haben jeweils 0x gehalten, d.h. es war keine davon dicht


Dann mußt Du mal aufhören im Second Hand Shop zu kaufen!|jump:

*@ medo:*
Wir sehen uns übermorgen - ich bin der mit dem Helm!:m


----------



## mefotija (17. März 2006)

*AW: Wathose Scierra Tundra*

moin.
hab die jetz seid mind. 3 jahren im ostseeeinsatz. immer dicht - bis auf vor paar wochen:
linker fuss: nähte sind genäht und geklebt, durch ständiges an- und ausziehen hatten sich nähte an einer stelle (ferse) durchgescheuert, da war die hose bisschen undicht geworden. habe ich mit aquaseal versiegelt - wieder dicht.
also von meiner seite aus ne empfehlung!


----------



## Maddin (17. März 2006)

*AW: Wathose Scierra Tundra*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> meine 8 /acht/ thundrabüxen haben jeweils 0x gehalten, d.h. es war keine davon dicht|gr:
> 
> und die meisten händler haben sie auch aus dem prog. genommen, was wohl auch nicht ganz zu verschweigen sein sollte.


Warum holst du dir 8x das gleiche Modell bei so einem Ärger?? |uhoh: Ich hab früher auch nur ein einziges Mal auf ne heisse Herdplatte gefasst 
Außerdem denke ich, dass du hier grad zwei Hosen durcheinander bringst........vielleicht meinst du die Supratex? Das würde ich dir abnehmen.....aber nicht das mit den 8x!


----------



## Christian 78 (17. März 2006)

*AW: Wathose Scierra Tundra*

Hallo Stefan,

hab mir die Hose letzten Dezember auch gekauft. Meine Händlerin hat berichtet daß das Problem mit der Úndichtigkeit bei Scierra beseitigt worden ist.
Zudem hab ich von ihr eine 2 Jährige Geld zurück Garantie bekommen falls ich mit dem guten Stück Probleme bekommen sollte. Das nenn ich mal richtigen Service. 

Bis jetzt ist sie auch bei mir noch dicht und ich hoffe das bleibt auch so!!!

Ansonsten bekomm ich ja mein geld zurück


----------



## JunkieXL (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wathose Scierra Tundra*

die frage ist: Wo gibts die günstig zu kaufen  ich find da irgendwie nix ich will mit schuhen möglichst unter 200 Euro bleiben! .... ich muss auf die nächste norwegenreise sparen *gg*

Achso..... ih melde mich mit diesem Post aus meiner Boardabstinenz (schreibt man das so *kopfkratz*) zurück 
Nachdem meine Freundin mich nach 6,5Jahren verlassen hat bin ich erstmal in ein Loch gefallen und da mein Studium mich auch recht doll fordert war leider keine Zeit fürs Board mehr 

nun brauch ich erstmal ne neue Hose damit ich den Mefos malwieder auf die Pelle rücken kann


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wathose Scierra Tundra*

Unter 200 Euro wirds kaum klappen.


----------



## JunkieXL (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wathose Scierra Tundra*

naja ich hab die jetzt schon für 179 gefunden ...
dann erstmal ohne schuhe und ich nehm die alten ... hat die wer noch günstiger gesehen?
arg sogar für 139 gefundn aber auf ner holländischen ... was auch immer Seite


----------



## JunkieXL (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wathose Scierra Tundra*

hat sie keiner irgendwo im angebot gesehen ... hab sie bishher nur bei efishing.de gefunden .... sonst nirgends


----------



## minus1 (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wathose Scierra Tundra*



JunkieXL schrieb:


> hat sie keiner irgendwo im angebot gesehen ... hab sie bishher nur bei efishing.de gefunden .... sonst nirgends


 
genau - und da ist sie auch als Sondermodell *Delacoste* für 129 Euronen ....


----------



## JunkieXL (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wathose Scierra Tundra*

jo leider nurnoch in M da pass ich leider nicht rein


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wathose Scierra Tundra*

Ich hatte die Tundra 3 Jahre, hat sie ihren Geist aufgegeben.
Jetzt habe ich die Simms. Die ist vom Tragekomfort deutlich besser. Es gibt mehr Größen und die Füßlinge sind TOP.

Allerdings hat sie keine Gravelguards.

Also im direkten Vergleich würde ich mich jetzt für die Simms entscheiden und die 25€ mehr bezahlen.

Uli


----------



## JunkieXL (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wathose Scierra Tundra*

hmmm naja 3 jahre ist ok meine letzte hat nach 5Monaten den Geist aufgegeben ich geh im Frühjahr quasi jeden Tag


----------

